# Restaurer Ipod Shuffle



## Lamx (19 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, 

Mon ordinateur ne voit plus mon ipod, ni itunes d'ailleurs. J'ai essayé toutes les manipulations recommandées, j'ai réinitialisé l'ipod, tester tous les ports usb, refait les mises à jour pour ipod et itunes, redemarrer l'ordinateur, rien à faire. J'ai voulu restaurer l'ipod ce qui semble la dernière cartouche mais la mise à jour me demande de brancher un ipod et lorsque je branche l'ipod, comme il ne le voit pas , je ne peux rien faire.... J'ai parcouru les forums, le site d'aide d'apple, sans trouver de solution.

A part cela l'ipod marche bien mais je ne peux plus intervenir dessus...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour débloquer la situation. Jusqu'à maintenant tout roulait sans problème...

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## chroukin (19 Juillet 2006)

Dernier recours : appeler Apple


----------



## Lamx (19 Juillet 2006)

Une perspective bien inquiètante


----------



## chroukin (19 Juillet 2006)

Est-ce que ton iPod est encore sous garantie ? 

Si oui, appelle et voila. Si non, tu peux tenter de le faire reparer par un centre agree mais ca risque de te couter plus cher que l'appareil.


----------



## reineman (24 Juillet 2006)

Lamx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon ordinateur ne voit plus mon ipod, ni itunes d'ailleurs. J'ai essayé toutes les manipulations recommandées, j'ai réinitialisé l'ipod, tester tous les ports usb, refait les mises à jour pour ipod et itunes, redemarrer l'ordinateur, rien à faire. J'ai voulu restaurer l'ipod ce qui semble la dernière cartouche mais la mise à jour me demande de brancher un ipod et lorsque je branche l'ipod, comme il ne le voit pas , je ne peux rien faire.... J'ai parcouru les forums, le site d'aide d'apple, sans trouver de solution.
> 
> ...



il m'est arrivé la meme chose avec mon shuffle...compte pas sur Apple pour te dépanner, le mieux, c'est que t'en rachetes un , mais pas un ipod, un sony ou un creative car surtout dans le cas des shuffle, pour le prix que ca vaut, mieux vaut aller voir la concurrence.
les shuffle c'est de la camelote...y'en a plein qu'ont des problemes avec.


----------



## chroukin (24 Juillet 2006)

Ben tant que tu es dans la garantie, a part un coup de telephone, ca te coute quoi d'appeler Apple franchement ? 

Tiens ma voiture est en panne je vais en racheter une autre, flemme d'appeler le concessionnaire... :hein:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Juillet 2006)

Il faudrait tenter une restauration de l'iPod avec l'iPod updater pour voir.

En tous cas c'est pas le bon Forum ici, pour l'iPod c'est par l&#224; !


----------



## Lamx (29 Juillet 2006)

Désolé, je n'avais pas vu qu'il y avait un forum spécial ipod. Mon problème est que je ne suis plus sous garantie à un mois près. Je me suis renseigné et pas la peine d'espérer jouer sur la garantie, parce qu'apparement Apple ne serait pas large commercialement parlant. 

D'autre part, je n'arrive pas à utiliser ipod updater (il s'agit bien du programme de mise à jour de l'ipod qui se trouve dans les utilitaires... ) parce qu'il me demande de brancher l'ipod bien qu'il soit déjà branché. Il ne le voit absolument pas. Par contre il charge sa batterie. Par ailleurs l'ipod marche le seul problème c'est que je ne peux plus changer les morceaux chargés.

Si mon shuffle est fichu, c'est un peu saumâtre:sick:  d'autant que je m'y étais bien habitué.

Bon je vais aller tenter ma chance dans le forum ipod. En tout cas merci pour vos réponses


----------

